

Review my mvp: Myide.as quickly share and store your ideas - plehoux

An ideas log where you store and share your last idea online. I've humbly create this app to response to my needs ... and learn rails.  I consider myself an idea guy.... yeah I know... so I decided to learn coding and stop wasting time...  Myide.as is my first rails app.<p>http://myide.as<p>http://myide.as/ideas/2<p>Last week I saw http://captainobvio.us/ which is kind of a digg for ideas to get feedback from the web.  Contrary to this last app, myide.as is meant to be a simple idea log where you can get feedback from your inner circle.<p>Hope you can find it useful. Comments?, specially on usability are welcome! Tks a lot for your time.
======
frankdenbow
Congrats on your first rails app! I like some of the design (less is more). My
suggestion would be to make it clear how to get back to your list of ideas.
Coming back to the page forces you to the publish page instead of the list all
view. Keep building!

~~~
plehoux
Tks. Actually only people posting there ideas with facebook can keep a list of
there idea. No public index, I was inspire by pen.io (wich have already evolve
since launch).

~~~
frankdenbow
Right. I mean for me (while I am posting through Facebook) I didnt see a clear
way back to that list.

------
bigohms
Post Anon cta looks inactive from the grey, try a different color and measure
performance. Show a single or list of sample ideas under the main entry
field...

------
rrhoover
I gotta ask, why 333 characters?

~~~
bmelton
I also would love to know the answer to this. If it were 255 or 512, I'd
instantly 'get it', but 333 seems to be based on something, and I'm extremely
curious to know what.

------
revorad
Please show a list of ideas.

------
frankdenbow
Clickable: <http://myide.as>

